# Funny Song Parodies



## Stroodlepuff (9/6/14)

This guys parodys are hilarious!!!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCazMm3tOCkYrIGE_17j0mVg??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/6/14)

Watched a little bid, will watch more tomorrow. So far to funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

While you on youtube. Check for Instagram Parody. I can guarantee youll almost fall off your chair laughing if you don't actually fall off from laughing. Its brilliant!


----------

